# Downs Syndrome 20 week scan question



## kit10grl

Hi.

hope no one minds me intruding over here. I have been given a high risk (1:144) chance of having a baby with Downs Syndrome. I have declined amnio testing as the risk of miscarriage was too high for me.

I have been told they can reoffer the amnio test to me after my 20 week scan as there are other things they can look for at the 20 week scan which may increase my risk. 

My question is what kind of things will they be lloking for at this scan. I know with Downs there is a higher risk of baby having club foot or heart defects. What other risks are associated with Downs? I have tried to do some reading but the sites use a lot of big descriptions for things and I'm finding it all a little confusing.

I just want a better idea of things that might be evident on the scan that are indicators of Downs. I feel a bit strange as everyone in the pregnancy forums is wondering about finding out the sex at the 20 week scan and i just want to know about bub's health.

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Tanikins

Didnt want to r&r i think you'd be best off talking to your sonographer about it. Dont let dr google worty you :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sorry to disagree with the above post! I didn't read this as the OP asking about Downs, more that she was asking what the sonographer would be looking for. Yes obviously she should ask her sonographer at the time, but perhaps she wants some early information too?

The term you want to search for is "soft markers" for Downs Syndrome ... there are a few things they look for, the only one I can remember off the top of my head is 'short femur length'


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hi! I hope your next ultrasound comes back clear. Please remember that a 1:144 chance of having a baby with Down Syndrome is also above a 99% chance of having a perfectly healthy baby :hugs: I have everything crossed for you. 

Some other soft markers (what the sonographer will be looking for) for Down Syndrome are 
- Increased nuchal translucency (but I believe this has to be done before 14 weeks in order for it to mean anything)
- Choroid Plexus Cysts (small cysts or blisters on the part of the brain which produces cerebro spinal fluid. These cysts are present in over 1% of all second trimester ultrasounds and normally disappear by themselves. They don't have any affect on brain function)
- Shortened femur length
- Single umbilical artery 
- Dilated renal pelvis

I'm not sure about health risks associated with DS but I can do some research if you'd like someone to help. 

I remember the feeling about people being excited about their pregnancy progressing whilst you seem to be stuck in a time warp and worrying about your babies health. I am always here if you need to talk, PM me any time :hugs:


----------

